
Ask HN: Jacque Fresco and Sustainable Future - Inquisitiveone
I have been reading a lot in all kinds of places about what the future might hold for us a species, how we could go about becoming sustainable, do less harm to nature, fix the environment, help the poor, etc.<p>I understand that the fix is not something that can be applied to certain areas but rather a chain fix<p>For this post (one of many to come) i would like to know has anyone had the chance to:<p>-Read about Jacque Fresco and his work
 -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Jacque Fresco<p>-https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thevenusproject.com&#x2F;the-venus-project&#x2F;jacque-fresco&#x2F;<p>-Check out the Venus Project
-https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thevenusproject.com&#x2F;<p>-Watch his interview with Larry King 1974
 -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lBIdk-fgCeQ<p>-What are your thoughts on Jacque<p>-Are you familiar with any similar projects or anything related with the same topic (please share resources)<p>-Do you think we could achieve the Venus Project or Star Trek economics: 
 -https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Trekonomics-Economics-Star-Manu-Saadia&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1941758754<p>-Feel free to add anything that might be of value to the discussion<p>I am aware that there is so much in this web of life that we can’t just simple switch to a new way of life, or maybe even thinking about it is hard or not?<p>would you say that perhaps the way for a better tomorrow would start with a new way of education system? one which transcends borders, nationalities or anything else that might, how should say, in way cripple the logical and what is right thinking.<p>I understand it’s a bit broader topic, but it’s my first try so feel free to share constructive feedback on both the question and how to improve this and future questions to get the most out of it.<p>Thank you all!
======
Inquisitiveone
OP here just to add: Hello HN folks, i have been lurking around for a long
time, before i start with the main topic as i would like to engage in more of
these in the future, please feel free to correct me when it comes to posting
guidelines or perhaps if there is some guide already share, i would like to
get the maximum possible out of these engagements.

I am always amazed at the great response and different points of view and the
resources that people provide in the comments, please let me know if the post
needs to be edited as to attract the maximum in viewership and thus responses
which i am most excited about. had a character limit :) Thank you

------
protocontrol
Ad hominem attacks to Jacque Fresco in 3, 2, 1...

